# Newest Addition To My Safe



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Hey guys,

I'm a proud owner of a new Savage Model 25 in 17 Hornet. I've been eyeing this gun for about a year & finally decided to pull the trigger on it!

Based on my research this caliber shouldn't exit Bobcats & Foxes too often and yet has enough punch to put down Coyotes. I'm hoping to get a few real nice pelts this year.

Does anyone have any experience with this caliber? Please post any successes or failures you've had...










Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet gun and a neat chambering. I bet it shoots real well too.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang Dawg's son uses one and reports have been good.

Boyd's is smart to have hooked up with Savage to replace the cheap synthetic stocks.

Should be wicked fun.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real nice.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice looking setup Mark !


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice rifle Mark... Can't wait till you paint it..lol.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Don't know anything about the .17 Hornet but have been shooting a .17 Remington for nearly 40 years. It is based off of the .222 Remington Magnum case. My load for it is normally a 25 gr. Hornady JHP at about 4000 fps. If the Hornet is anywhere close to it in performance, you have a varmint gun deluxe. I have shot coyotes with it that dropped in their tracks and when I picked them up, they felt like a plastic bag full of jello.

:hunter:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Nice rifle Mark... Can't wait till you paint it..lol.


Haha...no paint is going on this baby! Lol

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

bar-d said:


> Don't know anything about the .17 Hornet but have been shooting a .17 Remington for nearly 40 years. It is based off of the .222 Remington Magnum case. My load for it is normally a 25 gr. Hornady JHP at about 4000 fps. If the Hornet is anywhere close to it in performance, you have a varmint gun deluxe. I have shot coyotes with it that dropped in their tracks and when I picked them up, they felt like a plastic bag full of jello.
> :hunter:


Good to know bar-d. The 17 Hornet is a few hundred fps slower. My reason for going with the hornet was because it has the exact same trajectory as .223. That way no matter which long gun I'm predator hunting with it keeps it simple...every second saved is a possible shot so that's what I'm all about!










Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Oughta work. :hunter:


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

I really didn't like the cheap Weaver rings that Sportsmans had so I ordered a 1 piece base online and put some quality Warne rings on it. It may be overkill for a 17 Hornet, but at least I know it will be rock solid! 









Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll never regret it, however if you hadn't you'd always wonder


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

youngdon said:


> You'll never regret it, however if you hadn't you'd always wonder


Yessir!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Got her dialed in as good as possible without having a bench to sight it in on.









I figured there was a coyote close-by that needed to be fed lead. Drove a half mile deeper, walked 40 yards from the truck & Called in the tiniest coyote I've ever seen. 









It was literally 10 minutes from my last bullet in the 3 shot grouping until my shot that put down this little male!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats., take advantage of the moment.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats Mark.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Puppy killer. ")

Sent from my SM-T817V using Tapatalk


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Mark !!

So I take it, you didnt use puppy in distress, lol he looks a little young to be a daddy ! Congrats again, good seeing someone getting out.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

prairiewolf said:


> Congrats Mark !!
> 
> So I take it, you didnt use puppy in distress, lol he looks a little young to be a daddy ! Congrats again, good seeing someone getting out.


Haha yeah no pup distress! Lol. I just had to blast away on your open reed a few times and he came trotting in! I'll tell you what though, a tiny guy like that is a SMALL target when they stop facing you.

I can't wait to get the gun on a bench to see what it can really do.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I think the guys fail to realize the significance of your feat. Not only did you just acquire the rifle, but you just it sighted in, then, ten minutes later, you drop the first coyote with the new gun, and managed to do all this while wearing a ghillie jacket and short pants. That kinda s&#t just doesn't happen every day! Not only that, but you probably put yourself in the running for "smallest coyote", and best dressed hunter of the year awards. Congratulations Mark, on the new gun, the smallest coyote, and the best dressed. Extremely Well Done!


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

JTKillough said:


> I think the guys fail to realize the significance of your feat. Not only did you just acquire the rifle, but you just it sighted in, then, ten minutes later, you drop the first coyote with the new gun, and managed to do all this while wearing a ghillie jacket and short pants. That kinda s&#t just doesn't happen every day! Not only that, but you probably put yourself in the running for "smallest coyote", and best dressed hunter of the year awards. Congratulations Mark, on the new gun, the smallest coyote, and the best dressed. Extremely Well Done!


Thank you JTK!

I literally laughed out loud after I put this coyote down because I couldn't believe it had happened under all those circumstances! I've developed a new phrase that I put to good use each time I'm out:

"Always do 1 more stand."

Many times this has gotten me a kill. I find the best looking spot on my way towards home after a day/half day/weekend hunt and do 1 last stand....

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Mark Steinmann said:


> "Always do 1 more stand."
> 
> Many times this has gotten me a kill. I find the best looking spot on my way towards home after a day/half day/weekend hunt and do 1 last stand....
> 
> Mark


Sound advice. I am much the same. I figure if I am out there, I may as well hunt as long as possible. I've spent many an evening, trudging to the truck after sunset. Yours is the first pup I've seen thus far. Time to get serious, and see what's about.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

JTKillough said:


> Yours is the first pup I've seen thus far. Time to get serious, and see what's about.


Exactly my thoughts! The going is about to get real good.

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just like "One more cast."

But, "One more log" on the trailer has put many of them on the side of the highway.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

JTKillough said:


> I think the guys fail to realize the significance of your feat. Not only did you just acquire the rifle, but you just it sighted in, then, ten minutes later, you drop the first coyote with the new gun, and managed to do all this while wearing a ghillie jacket and short pants. That kinda s&#t just doesn't happen every day! Not only that, but you probably put yourself in the running for "smallest coyote", and best dressed hunter of the year awards. Congratulations Mark, on the new gun, the smallest coyote, and the best dressed. Extremely Well Done!


 JTK, I agree with your statement 100%, I think all of us tend to overlook the details of ones accomplishments. I think it has something to do with not really knowing the person - personally. Do you know what I mean. I'll use myself as an example: if I set a goal of fifteen coyotes for this season, most experienced predator hunters would probably say big deal... They probably have shot fifteen in one day, not realizing that I cannot make more than three to four stands in one day, and after that one day I may not be able to go again for weeks due to my physical condition. To bad we aren't able to recognise each others abilities via the internet... lol. We just don't know if someone is handicapped either physically, financially or they don't have the time or a place to hunt. Well I will quit rambling on... After one question. How many stands do you make on a average day of calling? Just wondering... And Mark that was quite an accomplishment congratulations.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I make "on an average 16 hour day" about nine stands. Most days aren't average, as it gets hot early, or the road turns impassable, or I just don't have the time to go at it all day long, or I kill a bunch right away and figure I've had enough. Sounds crazy, but I ain't out here to rid the world of coyote. If I take five or six a day, I'm good with that. If I kill none a day, I'm also good. I used to get out more often, but after twenty something years of calling, I find that I can get along without going as much. During summer heat, I only hunt until about noon. Cooler months, I'll be out until whenever I feel like shutting down. I will hunt sun up to sun down during contests or if I have a partner that wants to stay at it. Most sets made in a day would be around sixteen, but you have to have a great coyote population and the right country where you can drive about a mile and do another set. Terrain dictates that. I put a lot of effort into my set-ups and picking the right set-up location. Doing that takes time, but I feel that in the end, I up my odds of a call in. AZ, you set a target of fifteen in one year. I can tell you that I myself seldom get much above that number. I can average as many as forty call in's, but I normally am not the only shooter and I don't keep track of my partners kills or our misses. So, in my book, fifteen on the ground is a respectable number. I don't put a lot of merit it numbers. Going out, enjoying the thrill of calling, being diverse, and most importantly, learning more about calling predators at each outing and implementing that knowledge, that's what impresses me. That, and getting a new rifle, sighting it in and shooting a coyote in ten minutes, in shorts, now you've accomplished something. Tell me if I'm wrong, but most of us wouldn't have any ammo left, after the range work.


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Figure I should update this thread. I have shot 4 Coyotes with the 17 Hornet.

1 was a heart shot at 40 yards, lights out. No exit.

1 was a lower neck shot (broadside) on the pup, put a 3" hole in the fur upon exit. Died almost immediately.

1 was a heart shot at 200 yards, lights out. No exit.

1 was a lung shot at 200 yards, ran 70 yards and then expired. Pencil sized exit hole.
























It is proving to be a reliable Coyote round, and very fur friendly. I still have yet to shoot a Fox or Bobcat with it...

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Thanks for the up-date Mark-----------I have a 17 mach2--17 HMR--17 WSM-- A-17[hopped up HMR] and the 17 Rem-----I'm thinking on that 17 Hornet-----It just might be next :hunter4:** --love those 17's---------OH!! Congrats on your Kills*


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

SWAMPBUCK10PT said:


> *Thanks for the up-date Mark-----------I have a 17 mach2--17 HMR--17 WSM-- A-17[hopped up HMR] and the 17 Rem-----I'm thinking on that 17 Hornet-----It just might be next :hunter4:** --love those 17's---------OH!! Congrats on your Kills*


I'd say you definitely like your 17's! I'm really loving this 17 Hornet. No regrets so far...tack driver!

Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Update for the 17 Hornet kills...

















Mark

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

